# My First Week with "The Widow" (a more serious review)



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay folks!...I've owned and shot this 62"/43# Black Widow PSA II Graybark model for 9 days now and in that time have run a wide variety of CF shafting across it's shelf and with two flavors of strings...the original factory 14 strand D97 Flemish Twist string it came with and a recently ordered custom made 12 strand Rhino Flemish Twist string.

At this point I feel I should preface this by saying that prior to me obtaining this 5 year old, but in like new condition, pre-owned model?...I would've never dreamed of spending over a $1,000 on a new one...so allow me to explain how I wound up with this one as originally?...I was very content shooting my 44# Herters Perfection Magnum (and I love that bow) but wanted a TD model recurve with dreams of packing it on my cruiser motorcycle to attend away shoots...and I really had no extra spare cash but what I did have was a hoyt protec compound I rarely shot so I attempted to trade it for a 58"-62"/40-45# TD Recurve of any flavor...for a week...and nothing...and that's when this 62"/43# PSA II Graybark popped up for sale...and I might also add that at this point?...I was pretty much one of the stereotypical "Anti-Widow" kind of guys...after all...I had tons of experience in that....

1. About 20 years ago (when I wanted one) some ******* whispered in my ear that they're built backwards...so I bought a Bob Lee instead and?...

2. A well known coach allowed me the honor and privilege of taking a few shots off of his personal Black Widow and I couldn't wait to lay it down and grab my Bob Lee again as he asked what I thought and I lied telling him it was real nice when the fact was I thought it blew chunks as what I experienced was a loud "THWACK!!!" sound and harsh vibes with every one of about 3 shots taken...case closed...but in hindsight?...what I didn't take into consideration is that "that particular bow & arrow combo" wasn't even close too "Tuned-Too-Me"...I shot split...he shot 3under...and his DL is about a whopping 3"s longer than mine so...so much for..._tons of experience._ :laugh:

But alas?...my wheelbow was only worth fetching about $400....and this presented quite a problem as this sweet looking widow (that met my specs) was priced at $725...which as pretty as it was?.....is a lot of bucks for this old working class slob to risk on a loud, vibration infested TD bow but I got to thinking about all the above..and that maybe....just maybe...if I did work hard on tuning and dialing it to me?...it sure would be a sweet bow to own...so?...I pm'ed the seller asking if "he'd hold the bow"..and for a small deposit he did...and that's when my Bear Polar (another bow I rarely shot) hit the classifieds as well....so for shipping fees of my two sold bows and $25 out of pocket?...the widow was mine...so now that you know the behind the scenes junk?...onto the review....and even though this PSA II Graybark is one of Black Widows baseline bows?...she's a stunner...










But?...I knew that going into it and Lord knows I've seen a lot of real pretty bows that didn't shoot fer pooh...so the jury remained "Out For Deliberation" but it also might be interesting to note that at this point?...I had rationalized the purchase by thinking...

"Well?...nothing ventured, nothing gained and I wasn't shooting the other two bows I sold to get this one and if nothing else?...the widows do seem to fetch a good price so...if it does shoot like an expensive and pretty piece of crap?...I'll just off it and order up a Wes Wallace TD for about the same money."

*"Upon Arrival":*

I was quite taken at the condition of this 5 year old bow...outside of some very light fuzzing of the strings nock point?...it was literally in "Like New Condition".

*"The Riser":*

The PSA II model boasts a 16" riser to facilitate long working limbs in a compact hunting package...and even as such?...I was shocked at the weight and density of the widows comparatively small riser...my old Bob Lee TD Hunter had a 21" riser made of a material called "durawood"....a high pressure, resin impregnated solid chunk of ash which had a very solid and massey feel...and by the feel of my hand?...this 16" Black Widow riser rivaled the weight of my old 21" Bob Lee riser and felt like it was carved out of a bowling ball...and the only explanation I can come up with for this is the fact that it appears about 1/2 of the dymondwood riser is constructed of black phenolic and laminations of solid red and white glass.










*"The Limbs":*

Are awesome...(first two words that came to mind)....in that...I've been a fabricator machinist in the aerospace industry for nearly 30 years now and the fitment of these limbs too the riser?...rivals that of many precision fixtures I've seen over the decades....there's only one way they are going on the two brass location pins protruding from the riser..."Dead Square & Tight!"...and I have no doubt they will remain that way for many years to come as the limbs bases?....are approximately 7/8ths thick and 5/8ths of that?...is solid black phenolic....and when you do get them lined up correctly?...it's like they "Snap-Fit" in place at assembly....Furthermore?....that black phenolic mass in the limb bases is in all the right places making the bow feel all that much more solid and weighty...and then that leads into the fades which disappears into what appears to be a ("twist resisting"?) red glass limb core...










and upon installing the bolts to secure the limbs?....when you step back and look at the limbs mounted?.. it becomes glaringly obvious that there was little (if any) hand tillering of the ridiculously symmetrical side-too-side limb profiles between the upper and lower limbs and mine measured 1/8th positive braced.

*"The Grip & Shelf":* 

I have never wrapped my bow hand digits around any wood riser grips that felt like this standard grip on my PSA II Widow...it's much smaller and far narrower than any I've felt before and very reminiscent of the stock black plastic grip that came on my hoyt excel riser and I believe the only way they achieve this slick diminutive grip profile (without risking structural issues) is through their excessive use of phenolic and solid glass lamenations ...and where other wood risers might remind me of grabbing pops old 30.30?...this feels more like an M16 and slides into my hand like a used bar of soap but with an extremely positive and repeatable register...which is when I came to appreciate how wonderfully well balanced this bow truly is...and the shelf?....is also no exception...it is very narrow and heavily radiused to facilitate exceptional fletching clearance and is the closet thing I've experienced to simulating an "elevated rest" on an "off-the-shelf" bow...and for bonus points?...the shelf is elongated and when combined with the deeply cut grip throat?...provides a wealth of protection for the web of the bow hand from fletching contact even if shooting with an extremely high wrist.










*"Tuning":*

Was exceptionally easy in that the widow is so well sorted with it's riser window being cut 3/16th PAST CENTER"...she readily digested a variety of arrows and was very up front and definitive regarding her likes and dislikes...and as it seems?....she has many more likes than dislikes as I was able to quickly and easily tune several different flavor spine/length CF shafts via point weight....and here are....

"The Dislikes": Too Light of and arrow? (anything much under 9gpp) and she got vocal quick...Too heavy of an arrow?...(anything over 11GPP) and performance drops off (like the edge of a mountain),

"The Likes": A Generous Brace Height and shoots properly spined arrows of 9GPP like fire with no dogged performance levels there whatsoever.

*"Draw Cycle & Shot Quality:*

I guess the best way I can describe the draw cycle?...is by saying that this 62"/43# Widow feels exactly like my 64"/37# Bear Super Kodiak...but better...because it's heavily deflexed design makes it super stabile throughout the draw no matter how fast and sloppy I get. 

And shot quality?....my release is followed with an abbreviated and low keyed "THOOMP!"....as she sits stone dead in my hand...like a bow of this price point should. 

*"In Closing":*

It's over a week later and I find myself still sticking with my initial thought about this bow..."It's Like G.Fred Meets Brady"....a bow that looks like it wants to hunt but shoots like it could contend for the gold...it's not for everybody....and it's sure nothing that could remotely be described as a great starter bow...but if you've been walking down this path for awhile now?...and know exactly what it is you're looking for in a bow?...I'm now of the opinion that once tuned to the archer?...the expensive widows are worth every penny and then some...and knowing what I now know?...I wouldn't haven't a problem coming off my wallet for a new one as I've now figured out why they are priced so high...they're worth it. 

Hope you enjoyed and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a Psa of similar vintage and concur with your review. Mine is a 44 pounder and just does everything well.


----------



## warthog12 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sounds like a wonderful bow.
I just got back into archery after 30 +
yrs. When I first saw a picture of the Black Widow it did look backwards , but after thinking about it structurally it should be stronger. When you draw the bow and the limb flexes the pressure on the bottom of the limb would be forward. This limb has to go through more than a bolt it has to go through the riser.
Should be stronger.
Again great looking Bow and my it give you many years of enjoyment.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Got to get over there and shoot it Mr Jinks. Nice review. I always wanted one. Now I can try before I buy.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice write up, glad it's working out for you. 

I've had similar experiences, a lot of what goes into the "right" bow can only be discerned once it's in your hands. You can read about them, look at pictures, even try a few shots with someone else's bow, but until you have one, tune it up and live with it for a while you just don't know for sure.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

swinestalker said:


> I have a Psa of similar vintage and concur with your review. Mine is a 44 pounder and just does everything well.


Indeed on the "does everything well" statement...I can see that myself as I wouldn't feel "miss-geared" with this bow no matter what the venue. 



warthog12 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful bow.
> I just got back into archery after 30 +
> yrs. When I first saw a picture of the Black Widow it did look backwards , but after thinking about it structurally it should be stronger. When you draw the bow and the limb flexes the pressure on the bottom of the limb would be forward. This limb has to go through more than a bolt it has to go through the riser.
> Should be stronger.
> Again great looking Bow and my it give you many years of enjoyment.


Ditto on the reversal of my "structural concerns" as well cause if anything?...this widow is highly over-built and shoots as solid as any single piece bow I've ever handled. 



fatzboys said:


> Got to get over there and shoot it Mr Jinks. Nice review. I always wanted one. Now I can try before I buy.


I'm home...took my 56th holiday birthday off today to make a 3 day weekend of things and will also be going to tomorrows 3D at Indian River Archers....anytime Mr. Fatzboys but I gotta warn ya...start thinking about which longbows you're going to off. :laugh:



Easykeeper said:


> Nice write up, glad it's working out for you.
> 
> I've had similar experiences, a lot of what goes into the "right" bow can only be discerned once it's in your hands. You can read about them, look at pictures, even try a few shots with someone else's bow, but until you have one, tune it up and live with it for a while you just don't know for sure.


An that's a fact Jack!


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol...lol...yup....you got the makings of a real BW fanatic.....lol...lol...lol

If you really want a eye opener,make a road trip up to Nixa,and put your hands on what else they make.

A few years ago they made a solid Black &White Ebony one that graced the covers of a few magazines ....if you think you have seen gorgeous...this one will change your mind.......hehehehe...

Widows have always done well shooting tournaments and just because they don't have all the fancy crap on them like metal risers have or all of the latest greatest space age materials in them,is no reason to believe you can't compete with one....

You have one of the greatest bows made,wither it shoots the fastest or anything else.....because every bow manufacture strives to have what Black Widow bows have...from resale value to name recognition.....and most everything in-between.....

People always try to put what they consider a better value first Bill...and when it's all said and done, reality sets in,when they find out the truth when it comes to selling their bow...Widows hold their value better than anything else...especially if taken care for like yours was..

They take a lot of flack for their cost...because not all can afford them.....and you can get higher performing bows for their cost,but unlike the cheaper bows,they maintain their value and desirability over years....not just 1 or 2...

Sorry for the rant...and if you do make it to Nixa...come on up to St.Louis for a day...😉😉😉


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Good review and glad to hear you may have found your AP (All Purpose) rig.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MAC 11700 said:


> Lol...lol...yup....you got the makings of a real BW fanatic.....lol...lol...lol
> 
> If you really want a eye opener,make a road trip up to Nixa,and put your hands on what else they make.
> 
> ...


I agree Mac....they're definitely in a class of their own...not a Jeep and not a Hummer...more like an International Scout and I love them too! :laugh:

That would be a fun trip...got an aunt and uncle that live up that way...might could be a road trip but not anytime soon....regardless thanks for the invite and yes...I would definitely be happy to swing by....maybe even in an International Scout! :laugh: 



wseward said:


> Good review and glad to hear you may have found your AP (All Purpose) rig.


Yep....no doubt.


----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)

One more thing you will find over time is durability. My PSA was born on Jan 06 and has been through it all. It has been dry fired 4 times (accidental), it has been dropped down a bluff (30yard tumble). once at hunting camp i was out on the porch of the cabin and pulled back and released at the camp target and the top limb tip burred into the porch roof rafter and put a hole in the rafter i could put my pinky tip into up to half of my finger nail, I have dropped it twice while shooting, Ive cut the string twice with a broad head, once while the bow was leaning against a tree and it jumped about 5 feet in the air. Its been in mud, rivers, rain, and ice. I got in a bad spot once and used it to help me repel down a 15 foot rock. It has never had to be repaired for any of the above.

Don't get me wrong, its my baby and i take care of it, i seal any scratch or nick with glue so moisture stays out, i replace the o rings on the limb pins every year to make sure moisture stays out of the limb pin sockets and so on. But is is my hunting bow and it goes through hell out in the field like i do. I jokingly tell my friends that if i run out of arrows i will beat the hog to death with it 

After this deer season it will be sent in for its first refinish.


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

JINKSTER said:


> Okay folks!...I've owned and shot this 62"/43# Black Widow PSA II Graybark model for 9 days now and in that time have run a wide variety of CF shafting across it's shelf and with two flavors of strings...the original factory 14 strand D97 Flemish Twist string it came with and a recently ordered custom made 12 strand Rhino Flemish Twist string.
> 
> At this point I feel I should preface this by saying that prior to me obtaining this 5 year old, but in like new condition, pre-owned model?...I would've never dreamed of spending over a $1,000 on a new one...so allow me to explain how I wound up with this one as originally?...I was very content shooting my 44# Herters Perfection Magnum (and I love that bow) but wanted a TD model recurve with dreams of packing it on my cruiser motorcycle to attend away shoots...and I really had no extra spare cash but what I did have was a hoyt protec compound I rarely shot so I attempted to trade it for a 58"-62"/40-45# TD Recurve of any flavor...for a week...and nothing...and that's when this 62"/43# PSA II Graybark popped up for sale...and I might also add that at this point?...I was pretty much one of the stereotypical "Anti-Widow" kind of guys...after all...I had tons of experience in that....
> 
> ...


45 days and it will be on the block.


----------



## spookinelk (Feb 10, 2013)

I think the limbs are on the wrong side of the riser :wink:


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

zdogk9 said:


> 45 days and it will be on the block.


well 10 years from now tell me how it feels to be really.....really....wrong. 

There's two bows I on that aren't going anywhere...my herters and this widow....now my longbow I bought in 2010?...that might hit the block.


----------



## FLINTHEAD (May 14, 2006)

*Widow*

Hey JINKSTER, tell them there is nothing wrong with trying out different bows. Shot a EXEL in the 900 round of Va's Commonwealth games yesterday, will shoot a Mathews Monster compound today in the yard, and will shoot a Robertson Falcon next weekend for the 3-d. Have bought and traded a bunch of recurves [ used] the last 8 years. It is a part of what I enjoy about archery. Some guys like having one bow forever, some like trying different ones. 
Have a PSAV that will keep forever as it is the most stable arrow shooting platform I have ever shot. One opinion, Thanks, Roy


----------



## Scott G. (Jul 27, 2005)

One of my bucket list bows for sure! Would love to try one.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

FLINTHEAD said:


> Hey JINKSTER, tell them there is nothing wrong with trying out different bows. Shot a EXEL in the 900 round of Va's Commonwealth games yesterday, will shoot a Mathews Monster compound today in the yard, and will shoot a Robertson Falcon next weekend for the 3-d. Have bought and traded a bunch of recurves [ used] the last 8 years. It is a part of what I enjoy about archery. Some guys like having one bow forever, some like trying different ones.
> Have a PSAV that will keep forever as it is the most stable arrow shooting platform I have ever shot. One opinion, Thanks, Roy


Thank Roy! :thumbs_up

I usally do catch a lot of flack from others every time I acquire new bow and to a degree?...rightfully so as I have been through quite a few over the past several years...mostly as a results of going down and then back up the poundage ladder...and also my personal dilemma of "Romancing The Longbow VS Recurve"....which all simply boils down to personal preference...but as a result I've got to experience many bear recurves in my younger days decades ago...then my original Bob Lee TD Hunter, my Bushmen "American Native" R/D Longbow (which I still own), an American Elm Holmegaard Selfbow, a 21st Century Edge, a Toelke Whip XX, a 21" Risered DAS, a 64"/37# Super Kodiak, A couple Falco Longbows (Trophy & Force models), a '65 Bear Polar, a couple ILF Target Risers with several limb sets, a '75 Herters Perfection Magnum (I still own) and now this Black Widow...with a wheel bow or two thrown in the mix off and on...and how folks can spin this into a bad thing?...is beyond me as I feel rather blessed everytime I have the opportunity to own, tune, experiment and play with a new-to-me bow...as I feel that journey has resulted in an extremely defined recognition of my own personal likes and dislikes in a bow...and wouldn't you know?...they wound up being such things as...

*"Dislikes":*

1. Pretty bows with crappy grips...they were my number one nemesis....then again?....I always fell for the hot chicks! :laugh: 

2. Light mass weight bows..which seem to take excessive tuning work and even when well tuned seem to result in a rather lively at-the-shot response...if not jumpy and vibey.

3. Long bows with shallow string angles...they sure drew smooth but then I have to try to wrap my form around a string that wants to tear my left nipple off! :laugh:

4. Short bows of higher poundages...where the draw cycle blows. (the only exception here is my 60" herters where it's draw cycle is very smooth but then doesn't stack...it hits a freaking wall!...which I seem to snap-shoot real well)

*"Likes":*

1. Bows with a great grip I don't have to think about and naturally come up on point.

2. Bows with dense massey risers that just sit there at the shot (such as my herters and widow)

3. Bows with string angles "JUST" acute enough to clear my body parts.

And the widow has none of the first 4 and all of the last three! 

Here's another interesting point...I about gasped at BW's recommendations of "Bow Length VS Draw Length"...which is....

_23” to 27” Draw - 56” Limbs
25” to 29” Draw - 58” Limbs
27” to 31” Draw - 60” Limbs
29” to 33” Draw - 62” Limbs_

And I have a 27 1/2" Draw...but I learned with my Bob Lee by going through 3 sets of limbs that my 64"/46# limbs had a much nicer draw cycle than my 62"/42# limbs...but such is not the case with the PSA as the Bob Lee also had a 21" riser where the PSA has a 16" riser...win, win and still plenty of string-body clearance. 

But then they also note at the bottom....

_"At your draw length you may decide to opt for the shorter limb that is a little more maneuverable or for the longer limb that is slightly more comfortable. The decision is yours."_

So there was a lot to to be learned along the way. 




Scott G. said:


> One of my bucket list bows for sure! Would love to try one.


They do offer a "Test Drive Program"...just thought I'd toss that out there.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Great review! Just made my now 6 week wait seem longer


----------

